# Drywall Job in Jersey



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Al Taper said:


> Not a bad rate if your a Jackson White or a Pinie.I know its slow now but not that slow.


how come you can type in english over here?:laughing:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

plazaman said:


> .55 in NYC for hang, tape, and finish


how much are you paying for the rock?


----------

